# Need new UPS for my PC



## rayfire (Jan 29, 2014)

Need a new UPS which can make sure my CPU,modem and monitor does not restart when power cuts also I need to safeguard my gpu cuz i cannot RMA it in INDIA.
PC config-
(Check my Signature for more details)
PSU-cx500v2
i5 3470
amd sapphire 7950
monitor-Dell s2240l
modem-belkin n300

Thank You


----------



## rayfire (Feb 1, 2014)

Pls help guys


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

get apc 1100va ups


----------



## PratikV (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there any UPS from APC of around 1.1kva which support powerchute or auto shutdown.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 4, 2014)

PratikV said:


> Is there any UPS from APC of around 1.1kva which support powerchute or auto shutdown.



YEA...
i think a 1.1 kva  would be needed for a apc ups. as it has poor effciency,

the pc max power consumption will be less than 600 watts(adding monitor and modem) as it wontr be on full load always


APC Br1000g-IN 1000VA UPS in Co.Sealed Box with Bill | eBay


APC UPS Model: BR1500G-IN 1.5 KVA Built in Battery & 2 Yrs. Warranty and Bill | eBay

*
imho, 
for this price
get a inverter (800va-1kva) (including for your whole home) instead 
enjoy long backup and batery life for minimum 5 years if you use tall tubular battery *


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 10, 2014)

================================================== =====
I use CORSAIR CX430V2
im using my pc for 3 years without ups. (AMARON iACE)
and my pc doesnt reboot.
you should put inverter in UPS MODE and changeover will be fast

in UPS MODE the input for the inverter will be limited to 180-265V. beyond/less than this will go to battery mode immediately.

in my office pc runs off directly from sinewave inverter and no reboots there with 2 computers, printers and lights...
================================================== ========
APC has
Stepped approximation to a sinewave

APC HAS 2x9Ah 12v Batteries

but with a inverter u can use a 1x 80 or 100 or 150 or 200 Ah battery
================================================== ========

get

inverter 800va=640w------------ 4.6k
exide battery 100ah-------------10k(approximate)
go to local shop and enquire.
total 14.6k no any other wiring necessary, just like ups.
if you want fans and lights to run when pc is off then you need to modify wiring.


UTL 810 VA Pure Sine Wave Inverter for Home/Office/PC | eBay

old review last summer of this inverter on a famous inverter discussion site
Buy UTL 800 VA Inverter Online on Ebay for Rs.3700/-


----------

